# Epiphone Casino with Case $300 Halifax



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Epiphone Casino Sunrise Orange with case | Guitars | Cole Harbour | Kijiji


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice !!!


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Great deal. I thought about it, but I already bought a guitar this week...

W.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

King Loudness said:


> Great deal. I thought about it, but I already bought a guitar this week...
> 
> W.


I'm down to two hollow guitars and that's my limit. What did you get?


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> I'm down to two hollow guitars and that's my limit. What did you get?


The '64ish Melody Maker you posted about further down in this forum  It's a lot rougher around the edges than the pics or ad suggested, but still, a fun project. He wouldn't ship but I have a pal in PEI who grabbed it and sent it here.

W.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

King Loudness said:


> The '64ish Melody Maker you posted about further down in this forum  It's a lot rougher around the edges than the pics or ad suggested, but still, a fun project. He wouldn't ship but I have a pal in PEI who grabbed it and sent it here.
> 
> W.


Awesome. Glad you nabbed that one.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Gone


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I guess having one more owner adds $450 to the value of these things.

Epiphone Casino | Guitars | Bedford | Kijiji


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

LOL


----------

